# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  SW 74th & May

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1. John Glenn Elementary
2. Baker’s DX Service Station
3. Country Club Sinclair Service Station
4. "Dead Man's Curve"
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

What year were the apartments built on this corner? We used to practice football in the open space before they were built, then moved into one of the apartments when it was brand new...it couldn't have been more than two years later.

The building that is right where the "May" label is was a 7-11, ran by George for many years. South of there was an APCO station, they had a "gas war" with the 7-11 one summer...got down to 15 a gallon...

On the NW corner of the intersection of the highway was a DX station. 

SE corner of the same intersection was a Tom's Market convenience store. Don't remember what was across the street from it.

Upper most on the left is John Glenn

----------


## adaniel

What's up with the weird bend on what I am assuming is I240? Was it even called that? Is that the HE Bailey Turnpike or was it still called Highway 62 then?

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Dead Man's Curve

----------


## mugofbeer

That's the west end of I-240.  I think it was called that back then.  The curve was, as said above, known as Dean Man's Curve because of the large number of accidents that took place there.  I-44 now extends to the north from what was Dead Man's Curve.

----------


## Martin

at the time, it was called i-240 all the way south to h.e. bailey, wasn't it?

----------


## MWC59

At the time it was just US-62 from I-35 to the H.E. Bailey. In 1975 Dead Mans Curve was removed. In 1976 I-240 was extended from I-35 around to US-66. I-44 was added in 1982.

----------


## Martin

i see... so when did they first start calling it i-240?

between 1976 & 1982, was the entire stretch all the way north to us-66 referred to as i-240?

-M

----------


## ljbab728

This doesn't answer all of the questions but it is fairly comprehensive.

http://www.interstate-guide.com/i-240_ok.html

----------


## Martin

that's great information.. thanks! -M

----------


## Mel

Woody's Dx. Use to get my '65 Falcon worked on there. Woody was a nice guy with a hairstyle I now emulate.

----------


## AlanW

Oklahoma City Community College is a farm in this photo.  You can just see the east edge of "Farmer's Pond" southwest of dead man's curve.  The northeast corner of the intersection of I-240 and May was a Texaco.  We practiced football just east of it.  I used to take a dime with me and get a bottle of coke from a machine inside the Texaco.  Tom's Market is where we bought our first plug of Day's Work chewing tobacco.  If you ever had any, you'd know why it was called Day's Work.  Cool picture.  Thanks for posting.

----------

